# Savant



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about me. Or Piperunner.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Went to what was billed as a certification training. Giant waste of an 8hr day. 
Savant has very cool Wi-Fi based controls coming out, but they only spent 15 mins on that. 7:45of blah blah blah. The wifi devices seem like they will give RadioRa2 a run for the money, once they come out. I could have learned what I learned in 30mins online at home.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Good to know, thanks for passing on.

There's so many products on the market, and most of them are shìt or cost a fortune to pay some nerd to program (cough cough crestron). This is the opportune time, where technology is finally catching up, eliminating much of the programming requirements, simplifying the process and just providing a better product to the consumer. 

Your owners are smart to jump in, but it will be a difficult process to transition.. you need to partner with the right people.

Check out Key Digital.. they have some impressive products.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Definitely... definitely 6.24 times 10^18 electrons. Definitely.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> Definitely... definitely 6.24 times 10^18 electrons. Definitely.


Uh oh 10 minutes until judge Wopner.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Good to know, thanks for passing on. There's so many products on the market, and most of them are shìt or cost a fortune to pay some nerd to program (cough cough crestron). This is the opportune time, where technology is finally catching up, eliminating much of the programming requirements, simplifying the process and just providing a better product to the consumer. Your owners are smart to jump in, but it will be a difficult process to transition.. you need to partner with the right people. Check out Key Digital.. they have some impressive products.


We are just really looking into being able to replace keypads, remote dimmers, etc without having to involve a third party programmer. When the lights don't work, we get the call. I hate having to say I can't fix it, you'll have to call the "smarter" guy to program your switch, and btw I'll need to be there since he's not licensed to touch line voltage...
I was looking up some more info for a job, and ran across Pass & Seymour advertising their wireless system. Not enough time to look into it on lunch break, but definitely later tonight.


----------



## bingo.ca (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think Savant will be making any lighting systems but will partner with Lutron or Vantage etc. as Savant hardly makes anything. Their control systems are Apple based stuff which they will sell a programmer or dealer a Savant computer, (Apple) that has their programming software loaded onto it.

The only guys I know that MAKE lighting "automation" are Lutron with their Homeworks system. Vantage with their InFusion stuff and Crestron. 

Most of these systems are fairly similar but the most important factor is the programmer. A bad programmer can make life hell for the end user, while a good one listen to and implement and design a system that is easy and reliable to use.


----------

